# Hey denver guys



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

so whats the deal witht the weather tomorrow night? my phils are trying to repeat and we gotta deal with snowstorms and frigid temps.... how bads it supposed to be tomorrow nite and is anyone going to the game?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

It's snowing a little right now....but the wind is real bad.

The news is saying that the weather should be fine for the game...just real cold.

GO ROCKIES.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well they cancelled it.... that helps us out alot


----------

